
HTML5: The Technology Changing the Web - taylorbuley
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203537304577030033160849296.html
======
highriseo
I'm surprised that wsj is portraying that Apple is the driving force between
HTML5. It seems to me to be a much more "grassroots" level idea than one
coming from the top down.

------
jolie
Good lord. This is why I universally recommend journalists writing on
technology take at least 6 months of programming instruction.

------
andrewfelix
_"A year and a half after Steve Jobs endorsed it in an unusual essay"_...Must
everything be explained in the context of Steve Jobs now?

------
scottschulthess
_a set of programming techniques called HTML5 is rapidly winning over the Web_

A set of programming techniques, orly?

~~~
georgemcbay
The sad part is that if a journalist friend of mine sent this to me to
proofread for technical content and asked about the HTML5 description, I'd
have read it, sighed, thought, sighed, and replied "yeah sure that's fine".

Not because I'd want him or her to look silly but because what is already
there (while not entirely accurate) is about as useful as anything else one
could say about what "HTML5" is in a reasonable amount of words/pages.

------
flyosity
I'm a big believer in jazzed-up images.

